# Super Fence Unboxing and Assembly



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I know someone who just received one of these. However, he has been down with an ankle injury for the past week and has not been able to even look at it. I will tell him.

Glad you were able to get it assmebled


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm VERY interested in reading your next review while using the fence; I'm considering one for a router table I'm building. Good luck. thanks for posting this review


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I have not run into a Woodpecker product that has not been exemplary. Most have a lifetime warranty. My 10 year old router lift had a problem. They fixed it and paid for return shipping within a week. Good stuff. Not inexpensive, but good. Built like a tank which doesn't bode well for your hip.


----------



## MagicalMichael (Dec 26, 2016)

Andy, my experience is probably more limited than yours but as I wrote, this product is very solid and accurately machined. I also agree about customer service. They sent me the wrong, and mislabeled, router plate for this project. After I sent them pictures of the plate they had sent me, they shipped another, and a prepaid return mailing label the next day. Good for them. The plate they sent me had the wrong drillings but was super flat and stiff, well worth the upgrade from phenolic inserts. Replacement should be here this morning.

Michael
Save life on Earth; it's the only planet with chocolate.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I recently purchased this fence and assembled it. The product came with instructions and based on the limited number of parts it should have taken about 15 minutes to assemble. 2 hours later I was tempted to pack it up and ship it back. Part of the problem is that some of the parts have changed, but the photo's have not. Many of the photo's are close up which you would think would help, but to the contrary you can't see the parts you are joining and their orientation. It would also help if the numerous bags containing screws and bolts were labeled so you know which bag goes with each step of the assembly process. Those are the con's. This is a really solidly built piece of equipment. It's reasonably priced, extremely heavy duty (and heavy) and will last a lifetime + 10 years. I added the micro adjust and you can really dial this thing in. I highly recommend it. By the way, it comes with the optional sacrificial fences in the box.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

Michael, its been 2 years since you assembled your Super Fence. How has it been working for you?
Did you just get the fence or did you get their table top too?
Its on my short list for router upgrade.
Thanks for your feedback.


----------

